# Werben oder Werben lassen ?



## gibo12 (12. August 2015)

Hey Leute möchte wieder mit Wow anfangen habe bereits einen Acc aber wie oben geschrieben ich würde mich werben lassen oder selber werben  Realm und Fraktion ist verhandelbar ; 

 

Über mich: Ich bin der Timo  21 jahre jung aus Niedersachsen

_Aktivitätszeiten sind eigentlich Täglich Am Weekend fast immer und in der Woche ab 18 uhr bis 12 uhr 

Mein Ziel: Mich interessiert bei den ganzen eigentlich nur die lvl geschwindigkeit und eine lustige zeit beim zocken 

 

Was ich erwarte : Ein alter von 18 + W/M ist egal     eine hohe aktivität und spaß an der sache 

 

Ts wäre pflicht weil wie ihr schon lesen könnt lesen und schreiben zählen nicht zu meinen top begabungen  

 

Also ; Meldet euch bei mir bei Skype :Timodarealone

                         In diesen Ts gammel ich täglich :62.75.218.67  mein name auf dem ts ( WickedTheGuy) Poken oder schreiben 

 

Ja hier im Forum werde ich nicht oft sein also kommt skype oder ts auf mich zu Freue mich auf euch ....


----------



## Th3GonzO (21. Februar 2016)

Besteht hier noch interesse oder wurde bereits jemand gefunden?


----------

